# Xtrail DIY stereo upgrade and ICE install (pics!!)



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok guys - I read a few thread where a couple of guys were talking about expanding their Xtrail audio..... I do not know if the stock head units (HU) differ with various Xtrail models.....but my original HU looks like this:










I replaced mine with a Kenwood double din HU (DDX 812). Cost me US$ 713 at Onlinecarstereo.Com - Wholesale Car Audio/Stereo Deals At Bargain Prices. It now looks like this: (Sorry about the glare on the screen). It's up to you whether you want a double din or not. I suspect most guys will want a 'finished' look and lean towards the double din. Only problem is that they are on the expensive side. In the pic directly below you can see a blue USB (2GB) stick that I have plugged in to the USB input of the HU with MP3's in various folders. The HU allows me to browse through various folders even while a song is playing! Which for me is f*&king sweeet! I do not own an Ipod - but this unit also has a dedicated connection for one. Not that I'm advertising for Kenwood, but the unit can be expanded to include an external CD changer, TV, Sat radio and Nav if you want to invest in those further on.



















After removing the stock HU, and disconnecting the wires from the loom, the rear of it looks like this:










As you can see - there is no auxiliary input to hard wire anything into the HU. There is a receptacle at the bottom that was not connected to anything...and I have no clue what it is for. I figure if that was for possible expansion, the HU might have had some more knobs or options available on the front...?? It could be a programming input??

It appears that our only options for expanding for use with your Ipod (or any other mp3 device) is what has been discussed in other threads: FM transmitters / FM modulators / cassette adapters. It seems as though the inline modulator would be your best choice if you want to keep things original, and get the best quality? Tough luck if you want to play mp3 CD's or mp3's from a USB stick.

If after reading this far, and you are still interested in upgrading your stereo...read on....Note: this is pretty much the same thing for any Japanese car.

*For safety - Please disconnect your -ve battery teminal before attempting this.* I did not disconnect mine while swapping the HU's as I needed power to the wiring behind the deck to figure out what wires was for what. If you choose to do it like that...do it at your own risk. 

This was available in another link, but here are a couple of pics showing how to remove the face to access the stereo...Pop the face off with a flat head screwdriver at various corners, and pull the face out. Be careful not to damage the upholstery or the face - as it could look unsightly after.



















Please note that this was surprisingly very easy to do....and as such the word thieves come into mind...  However, my stereo was screwed down with T20 tork screws (pic below - slightly out of focus - sorry)....which luckily I had a driver for. The common thieves would probably not have that with them - so that was a bit of relief for me. Incidentally, alot of other screws around the upholstery were tork screws (T20 or T15). I actually swapped my HU with the one in my bro's XTrail - as his CD section was not working, and his deck was screwed down with phillips screws.










Disconnect the harnesses for the 4WD, A/C and hazard lights. These may be a bit tough - and a narrow blade flat head may come in handy here to prize the clips off. You would now be able to see the screws that are holding the HU in place. Remove them. Pull the HU out - and disconnect the antenna and two harnesses at the back. 

I don't know if there are adapters that you could use to plug right in to these original jacks, and go straight back to your new HU....But I didn't worry about that. I cut off both jacks from the wiring. Ensure you leave sufficient length of wiring on the jacks in case you want/need to re-connect the original HU. The use of a nippers allows you to cut them quite easily. Plug the jacks back into the HU and store your HU in a safe place. 

Now the tricky part...figuring out the wiring....Note: this is similar for most Japanese cars I have come across (Nissan, Honda, Subaru, Mitsubishi, Toyota). Your colour coding on the wiring may be different from mine....but I think the wires should be the same. If you look at the pic above of the rear of the deck - you will see two wires taped together (not the plain green ones)...those are the +ve and accessory wires. Now (please don't kill me, but) I can't remember which was which. I want to say that the orange one is the acc input, and the yellow coloured one is the +ve wire. If you didn't disconnect your battery terminal as yet, a multimeter (or a spare 12V dc bulb) would be real handy right about now. Or you may want to reconnect your batt and check. Be sure no wires are in contact with each other, or any part of the vehicle!! In case you don't know how to check this with a multimeter....let me know. The single wire taped to the green wire is the ground (gnd / -ve). I did not use this to reconnect the new HU - instead I connected the new gnd to a screw that screws in to the body for a more direct ground. I don't know if it would make a difference...but you can try it. 

You would also see a red wire pointing upwards....this is a 12V+ supply that comes out from the HU and powers the antenna. You would need to connect the 12V+ out (normally called P cont on aftermarket HU's) from your new HU to this. Many aftermarket units (probably if not all) also have an Ant Cont wire for motorized antennas....You can probably use this one too...I didn't - I used the P Cont wire. (I also used this supply for the turn-on for my amplifiers).

The wires that are twisted together are the speaker outputs. The ones on the connector with four wires are for the rear speakers. I can't recall which ones were right or left. If it matters to you (and you tend to play with your balance often - which I never do), you can test this with a AA 1.5V battery between the two wires, and see where the sound comes from..... I can't recall which ones were +ve and -ve either (sorry again :-( ). But if you are going to attempt this on your own, PM or email me - and I can check back my wiring behind the stereo to see which is which. Or I may find some time later on to check it, and edit this post. Insert the antenna plug into the HU.

Once you've made your necessary connections and all loose ends and joinings are secure....it's time to test. Reconnect your battery - and turn your ignition to ACC. Go ahead and test to make sure everything is sounding right before you button back up. Enjoy.

I expanded my system to include two amplifiers, changed out the door speakers, and threw a sub in the rear. I utilized the existing wiring behind the HU to feed the door speakers. I know this is less than ideal....but it makes for an easier, quicker install, and still sounds great. A couple points of note if you're messing with door speakers...I had to install 1 inch spacers between the new speakers and the door in order for the magnets to clear the window track. Also, before you remove the old speakers, mark the circle where they are located. Use this as your guide for the placement of the new ones, as improper placement would interfere with the cut out in the upholstery for the speaker. The amps are screwed down below the two front seats. I had to remove the seats and centre console to make access to do this.

My final install comprises:
Kenwood DDX 812 head unit (with 3 pairs of crossed over outputs)
Zapco Studio 204 (50x4) for mid-upper range feeding
1 pair Boston Acoustics component set in front doors (tweeter pictured)
1 pair Soundstream Picasso 6" 3 way in rear doors (pictured)
Zapco Z300 (300x1 @ 1 ohm) sub amp feeding
1 JL Audio 12W3 (dual 2 ohm).

Studio 204 amp:










Doors:


























Z300 Competition amp:










Sub:


















Bonus pics:









Stuck in a music video dvd to see the quality of the picture:









Well I hope the 2 hours I spent putting this together is helpful to some of you guys out there looking to upgrade, and answers some questions about expansion. Future plans may see a 10" flip down screen added to the roof of the cargo area for an upcoming island car show for Easter.


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Great write up P11SR20DET :waving:

how easy is it too remove the silver plastic dash section? i.e.


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

*GS1* It's extremely easy....just ease a flat, thin, blunt object (in my case a flat blade screwdriver) in between the silver face and the upholstery, and prize out or twist the screwdriver. Do this at the bottom or top corners. The plate will pop off or you should have enough room to grab under it with your fingers....and you can then use your fingers to pry around the remaining outer edges..


----------



## windibob (Feb 13, 2009)

Really useful text and pictures; thank you for taking the time to put that together.


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

P11SR20DET said:


> *GS1* It's extremely easy....just ease a flat, thin, blunt object (in my case a flat blade screwdriver) in between the silver face and the upholstery, and prize out or twist the screwdriver. Do this at the bottom or top corners. The plate will pop off or you should have enough room to grab under it with your fingers....and you can then use your fingers to pry around the remaining outer edges..


thanks for the detailed reply - much appreciated :waving:

once again thanks for taking the time too produce this thread


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice set up. That Kenwood HU is S-W-E-E-T! Unfortunately, I don't have $700 bones to spend.  Nice amp too! That must have been tricky to install. It looks great, but it is a snug fit under the driver's seat.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

P11SR20DET said:


> *dSly* If you want to play mp3 CD's you will need to change the stock stereo.....I recently changed mine to a Kenwood double din (changed it myself) and it fit like a glove...I actually did a full music install with two amplifiers and a sub box. If you need more info on it, or pics let me know...I can throw up a few.


Wow! Neat project. Thanks for all the details.


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

dSly said:


> Wow! Neat project. Thanks for all the details.


agree - it's a great contribution and should be made sticky


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Very nice write up... I added it to the "How To" list in the Stickies.

thanks,


----------



## windibob (Feb 13, 2009)

and for anyone with a UK spec X-Trail, yes, the back of the original HU is the same as this one. I'm about to swap mine for something that will converse with an ipod, but will see how that sounds before changing/adding speakers.


----------



## Freddi (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you for a great write up P11SR20DET! I found it very useful when I started working on the audiosystem in my X-trail! :thumbup:

A few thoughts though: the placement of the amps? Aren`t they a bit exposed for the backseat passengers feet aso? Or are you perhaps planning to add some covers perhaps?

Otherwise the install locks fine! Great equiptment as well: Zapco and JL... 

/Freddi


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> Very nice write up... I added it to the "How To" list in the Stickies.
> 
> thanks,


*ValBoo* and others - Thanks. Good to know this is useful to you all. 

*Freddi* - I really couldn't put the amps anywhere else - plus they fit really snug under there. The other day my family (parents, uncles, cousins) were out on a "camping trip" - and the bass amp overheat and shut down - well the protection kicked in - and the mids amp was f*&kin hott as hell too! I soaked a couple towels with some cool water - and placed them on the amps to cool down. So my point is - the location and exposure makes for good aeration and easier access - as they tend to get pretty hot. Covering them up is not a good idea for me. I use the floor mats to _kinda_ conceal them though.


----------



## Gillfish (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if this process is the same in the T31?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

well done, very informative... was thinking about doing a indash nav and seeing what you have done looks like a doable project


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great post, just came across it as i'm looking to swap my stock 6-disc deck in my '05 x-trail for a relatively stock looking Clarion CX400 with rear usb/ipod control. I just called my local electronics superstore who told me I would need an install kit from best kits. BKNN1491B Did you need a kit or bracket or did it the kenwood fit in clean? Thanks!


----------



## bestvader (May 25, 2009)

Just thought I might update my findings for Canadian owners out there... just replaced the double DIN stereo in my 2006 X-Trail Bona Vista with a single DIN JVC.

I used a wiring harness from Best Kits - BHA7550 to make the connections to the new stereo wiring harness - worked great.

When I removed the old stereo (closely following instructions above plus the PDF from the Aussie Forums) I took the metal brackets off of the old stereo, and then used them on the new single DIN stereo along with a Scosche UI3050F pocket on the bottom part of the double DIN opening. Worked out OK, but a little tight - might need to cut the pocket frame width down a bit to get it to fit perfectly. Works OK for now and will see....


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

*Scotte23* I didn't have to fab anything to install the Kenwood. It was a straight swap.
*bestvader* Thanks for that. I wasn't aware that wiring "jumpers" were available for it. It does make for a neater install. I had to cut into the stock speaker wiring since I tapped my amp output into it.


----------



## jesso (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a great thread. But, has anyone upgraded the speakers in a more recent xtrail? Mine is a 2008 model. I've had the double Din unit upgraded, and fitted a small sub, (it's a commercial vechile) but I've been told I need speaker adaptors to upgrade the stock front door speakers.... I'm not very good with a set of spanners, so I'm not sure if I really do need adaptors or not. There's no information out there about this, or anyone selling adaptors.... so any help would be very very much appreciated, so I can get some good sounds into my ride!


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

*Jesso *- welcome to the forum! I had upgraded my front door speakers as well to a component system. Unfortunately, I did not take any pics when I changed them. However, I can't remember if I needed adapters for the front doors, but I know I needed them for the back doors. But then again - it depends on how much mounting depth is required for the new speakers you have. If you haven't purchased them as yet, you probably better off checking to see what mounting depth is available before you get them. The stock door speakers come in a plastic housing that needs to be removed together with the speaker. I can get pics of those for you if you want. But I suspect you WILL need spacers or "adapters" as you can see in the back door pictures of my install. The spacers are just 6 inch inner diameter rings cut out of MDF and covered in fabric. It's just what thickness you will need. If you're not good with tools - I would recommend you have an installer do this for you. I used a power drill and dry wall screws to screw the spacers onto the door, then to screw the speakers onto the spacers. Plus I needed someone to hold the spacers in place while I screwed them to door. It was easy enough for me, and you can probably try it yourself once you have the right tools. Good luck. PM me if you need pictures.


----------



## milobloom (Mar 23, 2009)

P11SR20DET said:


> You would also see a red wire pointing upwards....this is a 12V+ supply that comes out from the HU and powers the antenna. You would need to connect the 12V+ out (normally called P cont on aftermarket HU's) from your new HU to this. Many aftermarket units (probably if not all) also have an Ant Cont wire for motorized antennas....You can probably use this one too...I didn't - I used the P Cont wire. (I also used this supply for the turn-on for my amplifiers).


Hey folks,

I bought the aftermarket harnesses to plug into the XTrail for installing my new double-DIN head unit. In reading this tutorial, it all looks pretty straight forward, I really appreciate everyone's efforts in getting the info out there. 

The only item that I am wondering about is the accessory/remote/power antenna wire. There is a wire in the XTrail harness for "power antenna", and a remote wire coming from my head unit for "remote output only" (amp, EQ, and/or auto antenna). The antenna on the top of my XTrail is obviously not powered in terms of extending when the radio is turned on but I imagine it might have some signal amplification circuitry that gets turned on with the radio... is this the case, and should I connect these two wires together?

cheers,
Milo

PS: Mine is a 2005 Canadian XE model if that makes any difference.


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello *milobloom*. welcome to the forum. The Xtrail FM antenna is in fact powered. It requires a 12v signal to operate. If your stereo does not have separate auxiliary 12v outputs for P cont and Ant Cont you can power the antenna using just the remote on output. The key thing here is the amount of current that is supplied by that output from the stereo. I do not know how much current the antenna requires though but the stereos I have installed and used in the past (Kenwood, Sony and Pioneer) have had no issues with powering antennae and amplifier remotes at the same time. I hope that helps.


----------



## milobloom (Mar 23, 2009)

Many thanks, P11SR20DET! I did the install last night and it worked like a charm - I connected the power antenna lead to the power antenna/accessory output from the head unit. 

For anyone else interested, I used the JVC KW-XR610 head unit and ordered the BHA7550 harness that bestvader mentioned, as well as a rear aux input cable from ebay. The head unit is not a perfect fit.. there is about a 2mm gap between the edge of the deck and the original dash panel. (Not sure if there would be a way to mount the HU further back and add the JVC bezel behind the Nissan dash panel.. I have my doubts.) I used the original mounting brackets from the Nissan stereo and was able to attach them with 3 screws per side to the JVC head unit. 

cheers,
Milo


----------



## jonquevi (May 20, 2011)

*X-trail T31 2008*

Hey great post.... Does someone know how to do the dash disassemble for the X-trail T31 2008? 

Mine have the original stereo without touchscreen (normal CD stereo 2 DIM).


----------



## uktony (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice write up.

Just to clarify a few things.

1. The bottom 3rd socket on the Nissan unit I believe is for the steering wheel controls, and possibly some security feature as my unit wont work without all 3 plugs connected. LCD display just says "SECURE" without that 3rd plug connected.

2. A simple Nissan ISO adaptor ( a few pounds off eBay) saves cutting wires and makes the install even easier. (EDIT: Make sure you get the right one as models vary)


I've just bought a Sat Nav system and in the process of fitting it. The ISO adapter only connects the 2 Nissan connectors as in the first thread. I.E. the power and the speakers.
The 3rd plug is not catered for anywhere so untill I work out which wire does what I don't have the audio controls working on the steering wheel.

I used the Nissan mounting brackets but had to drill some new holes in them to align the new unit up in the fascia.

Nice and simple job to fit, as mentioned before the large silver facia removes very easily, I just pulled mine off from the bottom, didn't even need to use a scredriver to lever it off.


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I am thinking of upgrading my stereo. is an antenna adapter needed? No one has said so, so I assume not. But just want to make sure


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

^^ You do not need an antenna 'adapter'. The signal from the antenna comes through the standard antenna jack. _However_, the Xtrail antenna is powered from the stereo - so when you are installing your new stereo, you will need a switched 12V supply to power the antenna. Most aftermarket stereos have a "P CONT" and/or ANT output. You can use this. I can't remember the colour code of the factory antenna power wire though...The only way to know for certain is to check it before you remove the original stereo. You would need to leave it connected to the harness, and turn the radio of and on, then check each wire to see which wire loses 12v when you turn the stereo off. HTH.


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! Now just gotta choose which HU


----------



## Despotic (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been shopping double DIN HUs for my XTrail for a while now and just pulled the trigger on the JVC KW-AVX840. Best bang for the buck that I found (less than $300!).

Has anyone found a creative place to hide a small subwoofer in their X-Trail? Or amps for that matter, other than under the front seats? I don't wish to have a sub box in the back, that would defeat the purpose of the vehicle for me.


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I got my HU installed. It came with a free back up camera. Now I need to hook up a wire to the parking brake wire. Does anyone know where that wire is accessible? And what colour it is?


----------



## Despotic (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Cable Guy,
I don't know if you specifically want the parking brake security installed or not but I didn't. It's typically possible to ground the Parking Brake wire from your Deck and save the hassle.
As for where the parking brake wire is, I didn't bother figuring that out. There's that panel that you can access under the parking brake lever and one of them wires presumable tracks forward to underneath the dash but like I said, I didn't bother tracing it.
As for the reverse camera, did you have it "professionally" installed, or did you do it yourself? I've been thinking about getting one but I don't know that I want to deal with the wiring for it....I guess I'm kinda lazy 
Good Luck!


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Despotic
What does the parking brake wire from the HU do? I thought I read somewhere that you couldn't what dvds unless it was hooked up. Haven't tried yet though. 
As for the back up camera, it was pretty easy. I ran the wires from the HU down under the dash by the pedals then back up to the A pillar. Then above the headliner to the rear of the xtrail. I removed the driver's side rear light. There is a hole with a rubber grommet that isn't being used for anything. I removed it and cut out it's center. I was able to run all the wires through the hole and grommet. It is pretty small but doable. so there is one lead from the HU to the reverse light, and the video wire from the camera. I also ran the two power wires from the camera to the light and ground there. Then I ran the power wires and video wire from the back of the headliner and zip tied them to the power wire for the rear defrost and tucked them into the space between the window and gate. I wrapped them in electrical tape to keep them together. I removed the back panel from the gate (had it off as I think my rear harness is toast) and brought the wires into the hollow of the gate. You will see the wires for the license plate lights. Pull the rubber out of the hole. Now remove the 10mm nuts that hold the handle to the gate. The very center two are for the release and can be left on. I ran the wires through the same hole as the wires and into the handle cavity. Then out below the left light and I screwed the camera to the flat part beside the light.
It sounds harder than it was. The hardest part was deciding on the routing. I will try to take some pics. It is just too cold right now. We are in a deep freeze. I'm glad I got it done this weekend. There is no way I would be working on it right now. -38 with wind chill!!


----------



## Despotic (Dec 27, 2011)

hahaha, are you in Winter-peg too? This winter has been so mild that I can't complain about the weather that has finally landed.
Those instructions do sound difficult, I'll take your word that it's easier done than said. I'd love to see some pics if possible. This is the first nice vehicle I've owned and I'm very nervous about taking too much apart myself. Although it was stressful, the speaker installs in the doors were easier than I expected. I've owned vehicles in the past where you need to replace all of the door clips any time your remove the interior panels! I was very impressed with how well everything went back together in the X-Trail.
As for the parking brake wire, you're right, the safety feature is to disallow video watching (and some other things I think) unless the parking brake is engaged. If you ground out that wire (I attached it to the ground in the head unit wiring harness) then it behaves as though the parking brake is always on.


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I am in Fernie, BC. We have been waiting for all this snow, just not the -30! I will try to take pics this weekend. It is supposed to warm up again.


----------



## Tunnelsen (Feb 17, 2014)

Wery helpful thread!

Just change audio in my X-Trail... A couple hours ago.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi Fellow X-Trailers,

I'm about to change the 6-CD/cassette player on my 2007 t30, which is taller than most standard car audio units these days. I will install a basic Multilaser (P3214) with FM, USB (for MP3), AUX (for sound on my Discovery GPS with TV) and bluetooth (for my cellphone), and nothing else. Given that is is much less tall, any ideas about what I should do with the gap left either above or below? I'm not sure yet if the kit will include a niche as a gap-filler. Many thanks for the hints on wiring, but I'll probably chicken out of this adventure. 

Cheers, BRIAN


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy New Year Brian--good to see you have plans to improve your x trail.
My Portuguese isn't very good but that looks to be a nice unit for a great price if my currency conversion is correct . Would guess its a 1Din size. The factory radio cd cassette player is a 2Din. You may have to buy a special frame to install it, as I am not sure if the brackets on the side of your existing unit can be used for a 1Din sized unit. Not sure where in Brazil you would get one but I am sure they sell them. Something a bit like this which would give you another cuby hole to store your sunglasses in.

http://carcarewoensel.nl/magento/me.../c95594de1a89d9e1ae781548022968b6/v/w/vw1.jpg 

Wiring is easier than you think, you can probably find a conversion loom to plug directly into your existing set up. Otherwise, you will be cutting and splicing wires but the good thing is they are usually colour coded, and if you need it I have a diagram with the wiring colour codes to make it easy to match up. 
I installed a 2 din Eonon Sat Nav unit w Bluetooth dvd and music player almost 3 years ago, and a back up camera 2 years ago. For some reason they do not ship to Brazil.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi QUADRARIA10,

A Very Happy New Year to you too. Indeed, I am improving my Xy. I've eliminated a very slight tremble in the steering by putting on quality tyres. The previous set, on when I acquired the beast, were not perfectly circular, but not exactly square either !!! Frustrated that I couldn't use my nano pendrive with my entire CD collection converted to MP3, and not having an AUX to get sound on my GPS, including its TV mode. I searched the Web in Brazil for the best replacement that also had bluetooth for my cellphone use. A make called Ícone had the ideal unit for me, and at a very good price, but, alas, it's been discontinued, and they started to try to persuade me to buy a multimedia centre at an astronomical price. The Multilaser was my 2nd choice, although it has no AM or CD player, not that I'll really miss either. I had thought this make was available worldwide like e.g. Pioneer and Kenwood. It looks like I'll have to wait and see if the installation kit comes with a frame and cubby hole that will snuggly fit the space. What worries me about wiring it myself is that Japanese colour codes tend to be different. For example, usually, here at least, the power wire is red and the earth (ground), black. The installers here are generally very good and often have, on hand, alternative bits and pieces that may be required. By the way, I have no idea about what 1 or 2Din mean. I'll check it out on Wikipedia. Very many thank again for all your kind help. Hope you've been able to do some doughnuts in the snow !!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

eh eh, I have no idea what it means either-- other than one is double the size of the other. Its a car stereo standard size. I am sure your installers will have no problem. Its really easy to undo the centre column facing to get at the space.
No doughnuts in the snow for me, but I will say the X trail with Bridgestone Blizzaks is fantastic on snow and ice. Its been great the past week of horrendous weather. Had the pleasure of watching the first episode of Michael Palin's Brazil travel show last night. He was touring the North East of the country, beautiful place and I love the spirit of the people shown. I would not mind being there right now. Enjoy your summer.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I m using the cassette player adapter







and this Bluetooth adapter







.
If you're a "electronic hacker" you can fit the Bluetooth device into the radio, there's a couple of how to s on YouTube .


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi QUADRARIA10, 
Many thanks for your further assistance. I've since seen a YouTube showing just how easy that mid-panel flips off to access the audio unit, which would probably, hopefully, mean a thief wouldn't smash everything to extract the new unit. My new "baby" came yesterday, and, alas, there was no frame or gap-filling cubby hole. However, when I phoned my trusted mechanic, he told me that, even if he doesn't have a suitable frame, get this: "Nextdoor, there's a small firm that laser-cuts frames in acrylic, within just 40 minutes". I can hardly wait till Monday morn. 
I'm pleased to hear you're impressed by what you've seen of Brazil. My brother and family, who spent only 3 weeks here, and only saw a few of the sights in Rio State, had the time of their lives. The people are generally great, but you do have to be aware that there's a lot of poverty, and this can equate to violence. Of course, this doesn't just apply to Brazil. There are parts of Liverpool or London etc that I wouldn't go near.
I see another solution for the car audio below, sent by Otomodo. I like it, looks clever, but I really want a USB socket for my MP3s.
Cheers,
BRIAN


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi OTOMODO,
Many thanks for sending me the cassette solution. Unfortunately, some of the photos came blacked out. Any chance of sending them to my email: [email protected] ? Also, do you have the URLs of the YouTubes you mention ? And are there any disadvantages with this device? 
Cheers,
BRIAN


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Email sent.

Check your spam or junk mail

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi quadraria10, Just as you explained. It was almost too easy to remove the centre dash panel to access the audio unit. I'm so glad I didn't attempt to install the new 1-Din unit, as, being a fraction wider, the installer had to artisanally trim its edges on a grinding disk, and had to play around to affix a frame with a gap-filling cubby hole. Perhaps thinking I might want to put the factory unit back in one day, he left the plugs on the car wiring and deftly spliced in the new wiring. As the (amazingly heavy) factory unit is now plugless, and I'd like to use it at home, I would indeed appreciate the wiring diagram with colour codes you offered me. In fact, I confess I haven't checked yet if it's included in the technical manual I downloaded. Now I can play the 3,000 MP3s on my 16GB nano pendrive, and answer the cellphone with just a touch of a button (not yet tested). Many thanks again for all your kind help.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff Brian, enjoy the tunes. I too have my old one sitting in a box in the basement, and cut and spliced the wires so that it could be reinstalled easily.
Cannot see what use it would be around the house as it operates off direct current and you would need speakers. Given the price of radios or cd/dvd players today I cannot see you wanting to bother with. Even its radio needs a power antenna. It should fit into a number of older Nissan's that used a 2din size system. Maybe there is someone down there who would want to buy it, if you do not want to keep it as insurance in case your new one goes on the fritz.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi QUADRARIA10, You're right. You're my guru, my mentor! I should try to sell it. It's just that I have a few recordings on cassette that are irreplaceable treasure, and acquiring this car allowed me to play them again. But I could get them digitalised, I suppose, or try find a cassette player (I mean I see record decks are being manufactured again, not that I ever had such a device - never did like the idea of a "nail" scratching on plastic !!! Just liked the often artistic sleeves). If my present unit dies, I'll just get another of a different make. Now I'm looking into installing front and rear cams that connect wirelessly (rather than just a reversing/back-up cam) with their images appearing on a clip-on rearview mirror or separate monitor/recorder unit. Lots of features to be taken into consideration - mind-blowing! Thanks again, my friend.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You didn't like the idea of a stylus on vinyl? I must be 10 years older than you. Sad truth the casette was a step backwards in terms of sound quality, the cd a futher step back and mp3s a further loss in the fidelity of sound. Heck 8 tracks had much better quality sound than casettes, kind of like beta was better than vhs video. Still pissed that my mom got rid of my albums after I had left home and was away. Lost all my classics from the 70s and early 80s. The Rolling Stones, Genesis, Pink Floyd, the late David Bowie, the amazing Iggy Pop, the Sex Pistols...early U2, Bob Marley... Ah and casettes and the early Sony Walkmans. Lost most of those but found a few party mixes and Midnight Oil in a box in the basement. Then Cds which I guess I stopped buying around 2005. Now I find friends like you who copy music for me onto my usb. Was just given the new Chemical Brothers, and Keith Richard's Blues album and some old Waterboys!

and by the way I very much like having a back up camera on the X trail. Make sure to get one with good night vision!


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi QUADRARIA10, As my reply about music is not so Xy, I've replied by email. Cheers, BRIANl


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Here s installed https://youtu.be/TZ6GhWqEApw
And with an old radio https://youtu.be/FEUTaT_wjZ8

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi OTOMODO, Thanks for the links, but I've already had a new audio unit installed. Cheers, BRIAN


----------



## Beddy (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello, just had the same fitted by Nissan here in Portugal but they cannot get the Steering Wheel buttons to work. The unit taken out of the XTRAIL was the original and has only 3 female sockets....any help on how to get the buttons to work and where the wires should go...Thanks Hopefully


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Were you able to figure it out Beddy? If you contact Eonon they can probably help. Otherwise I think someone discussed this in the UK forum. But, as I said in my email given that the volume knob is only about 10 inches away from your steering wheel its just not that big a deal if you can't get the steering wheel controls to work. It is a Can Bus issue, if you look at your manual you will see a wiring diagram for the loom. If you pull out your unit you could check if there is a wire going to the appropriate pins. You might also seek to trace where the wire from those controls is going and if its hooked up to anything.


----------



## Beddy (Jan 27, 2016)

*Thanks*

Yes managed to sort it...I had the wrong manual and the button to press read Study instead of Start...All now working fine a really good unit...Thanks for your help


----------



## ABALAZO507 (Sep 14, 2012)

i need some help, i need the diagram to connect a new stereo in a T30 but whole cables come out from the car are cutted, so i dont know what is each color.

if some one has the diagram appreciate

thanks


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

ABALAZO507 said:


> i need some help, i need the diagram to connect a new stereo in a T30 but whole cables come out from the car are cutted, so i dont know what is each color.
> 
> if some one has the diagram appreciate
> 
> thanks


https://www.justanswer.com/nissan/8abvx-nissan-xtrail-need-color-coding-radio-connection.html

I found the diagrams here


----------

